

Review: Escape from Cubicle Nation - yan
http://www.thesimpledollar.com/2009/08/23/review-escape-from-cubicle-nation/

======
Derrek
Pretty good book. Big chunks didn't apply to me (like the parts about
mortgages, children or spouses). However, the author does provide some great
step-by-step info on making the transition. I've recommended it to a few
friends, and recommend it to the HN community too.

